# Clefairy plush



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes (Feb 24, 2019)

This is so awesome! How do I order them and what are the prices? Clefairy <3!


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2019)

Your introductory post. ''My name is Kfir, 28 "and a half" year old man, and while I'm technically Israeli Jewish I'm converting to Traditional Catholicism, of which Classical music gave a lot of influence on me.''



At the age of 28, How does you obsession with clefairy relate to your new found Catholicism , is it allowed or even compatible? 



,


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2019)

Clefairy? Huh!

"I choose Charmander!!!"

Actually, I prefer Poliwhirl.


----------



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes (Feb 24, 2019)

poco a poco said:


> Your introductory post. ''My name is Kfir, 28 "and a half" year old man, and while I'm technically Israeli Jewish I'm converting to Traditional Catholicism, of which Classical music gave a lot of influence on me.''
> 
> At the age of 28, How does you obsession with clefairy relate to your new found Catholicism , is it allowed or even compatible?
> 
> ,


Why not? And I'm an adult, so what?


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

Do you doubt Arceus? Then fear the Pokemon Reformation!


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

It’s completely beyond my comprehension that these are aimed at adults. I find them repulsive, hideous and very, very creepy.  :devil:


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

When I was a little kid they gave us these to play with:


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

These are my inspiration.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2019)

Strange Magic said:


> View attachment 113895
> 
> 
> These are my inspiration.


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

Teletubbies are a vile, brain-eating conspiracy that desires to control your soul...


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Smurfs?


----------



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes (Feb 24, 2019)

Isn't this thing just so cute <3?


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Clouds Weep Snowflakes said:


> Isn't this thing just so cute <3?


Ummm, not in my opinion. It does nothing for me, absolutely nothing. But I am glad that it is delightful to you and others. Sort of justifies its existence.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I don't know about cute, but I do know funny. I have to get some of these googly eyes to stick places:


----------



## Zofia (Jan 24, 2019)

Clouds Weep Snowflakes said:


> This is so awesome! How do I order them and what are the prices? Clefairy <3!
> View attachment 113860


Display boxes *gasp* I need!!


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

david johnson said:


> Teletubbies are a vile, brain-eating conspiracy that desires to control your soul...


I think that's the intention......

I find these a bit disconcerting:


----------

